# Training Mask: Anyone Use It?



## DasBoot (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.trainingmask.com/?gclid=CKfPh6X6s6oCFY_D7QodFQ2b9A
This "Training Mask" seems to be all the rage with a lot of athletes today, and I wanted to know if anyone has used one. Also- would it even be worth buying one? Part of me says "Wow that’s cool I should buy one I'd have some insane cardio!" but my logical side says "this sounds like asphyxiation waiting to happen..." Any input would be great.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have ran in a gas mask. Shit sucks, badly.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 3, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> I have ran in a gas mask. Shit sucks, badly.



Yeah I puked in mine doing wind sprints, not a fun experience.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 3, 2011)

Go buy a used gas mask.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 3, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Go buy a used gas mask.



What he said.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the responses gentlemen. I'll pay the Army Navy Store a visit tomorrow.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, a follow up  gas masks suck worse than a tired crack whore...  and it's worse when you have to ruck in them.   Get hthe full MOPP gear, wear it all in the summer and go about your normal day, PT and everything.....  you will understand a little that way...


----------



## Invictus (Aug 3, 2011)

I have used a snorkel while PT'ing, definitely not the most fun thing.  As far as being the same as training at elevation as that website claims... not so sure.


----------



## is friday (Aug 3, 2011)

As someone currently enrolled in a Personal Trainer cert I'm kind of interested in whether or not there are good returns when you limit the amount of air you breathe while you engage in explosive calisthenics/sprints.

Without the gas mask: You can push harder and force your body to a higher level, having the oxygen to work at your peak.
With the gas mask: You hit your wall much sooner than the muscles get tired and instead your body attempts to manage with what little air it is getting.

What I've read on it alludes toward "forcing the muscles to need less air to perform activity", which promotes better aerobic performance.

So: Purely a cardio improvement and not to be used for anaerobic? Anyone more knowledgeable on the subject mind shedding some light on the physiology of this?


----------



## Dame (Aug 3, 2011)

DasBoot said:


> Thanks for the responses gentlemen. I'll pay the Army Navy Store a visit tomorrow.


OK, you have your profile locked and no PMs so I am forced to give the new avatar a "Like" in this thread.
Sorry for the interruption gentlemen. Hijack over.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Fuck that shit.


----------



## fougasse (Aug 4, 2011)

is friday said:


> So: Purely a cardio improvement and not to be used for anaerobic?



I'd vote for purely cardio.  I've done a few mask runs, I tried it out of dumb boot curiosity after watching my (then) company commander doing it.  I asked him about it later, he said it didn't so much make him faster, but it he said the pace he could keep for say 3 miles can now he can now kept longer.  I found similar results after trying it, but because I was not consistant in it, they were not dramatic improvements.


----------



## 03cpl (Aug 4, 2011)

I actually had that exact mask... I bought it when I was in junior high at an Army/Navy store. The biggest difference I can see is the one I got was $15.00 and It didn't have a ridiculous logo painted on it.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 4, 2011)

Couldn't ya just put a paper bag on your girlfriends head and tell her it's a training mask?
Seriously, wear it in public and let us know if the bank tellers were impressed.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 7, 2011)

is friday said:


> So: Purely a cardio improvement and not to be used for anaerobic? Anyone more knowledgeable on the subject mind shedding some light on the physiology of this?



"Anerobic" means "without oxygen". Sprints, heavy explosive short bouts of near maximal work done in 0.1-3 seconds (ish) are anerobic by nature. You do those activities "without oxygen", and they are fueled solely by your ATP/ADP/Creatine phosphate energy pathways.

So, with that being said- no. Wearing this mask while doing weight training or sprinting would do nothing to improve those actual activities. I suppose you could make the argument that, while recovering from said activities, your body is forced to use less oxygen, increasing your cardio threshold, or maybe even possibly your lactic acid threshold- but thats a wild ass guess at most and would need serious prospective lab-level testing.

On a side note, anyone think that Sean Sherk probably got as fit as he is from all the steroids? Anyone? Anyone?

I poo poo all mask-wearing in general. I see TONS of guys do this- there are better ways to improve your cardio. But hey- if you wanna wear a mask and look hard while working out, I am not one to tell you no.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 7, 2011)

amlove21 said:


> "On a side note, anyone think that Sean Sherk probably got as fit as he is from all the steroids? Anyone? Anyone?


I was thinking this- maybe Sherk shouldn't be the poster boy for this..


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 9, 2011)

DasBoot said:


> http://www.trainingmask.com/?gclid=CKfPh6X6s6oCFY_D7QodFQ2b9A
> This "Training Mask" seems to be all the rage with a lot of athletes today, and I wanted to know if anyone has used one. Also- would it even be worth buying one? Part of me says "Wow that’s cool I should buy one I'd have some insane cardio!" but my logical side says "this sounds like asphyxiation waiting to happen..." Any input would be great.



David Carradine was a big fan. Also said it helped him run five miles on an empty stomach.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 9, 2011)

amlove21 said:


> "Anerobic" means "without oxygen". Sprints, heavy explosive short bouts of near maximal work done in 0.1-3 seconds (ish) are anerobic by nature. You do those activities "without oxygen", and they are fueled solely by your ATP/ADP/Creatine phosphate energy pathways.
> 
> So, with that being said- no. Wearing this mask while doing weight training or sprinting would do nothing to improve those actual activities. I suppose you could make the argument that, while recovering from said activities, your body is forced to use less oxygen, increasing your cardio threshold, or maybe even possibly your lactic acid threshold- but thats a wild ass guess at most and would need serious prospective lab-level testing.
> 
> ...



Scientific benefit aside what do you think of the psychological benefits of having exposed yourself to wearing one?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 9, 2011)

amlove21 said:


> "Anerobic" means "without oxygen". Sprints, heavy explosive short bouts of near maximal work done in 0.1-3 seconds (ish) are anerobic by nature. You do those activities "without oxygen", and they are fueled solely by your ATP/ADP/Creatine phosphate energy pathways.
> 
> So, with that being said- no. Wearing this mask while doing weight training or sprinting would do nothing to improve those actual activities. I suppose you could make the argument that, while recovering from said activities, your body is forced to use less oxygen, increasing your cardio threshold, or maybe even possibly your lactic acid threshold- but thats a wild ass guess at most and would need serious prospective lab-level testing.
> 
> ...



I could argue against it, my time duration on air while wearing SCBA increased by 3 minutes with a year of twice a week use of either on-air or mask only training.

Not to mention once you have actually been trained how to use the equipment, being more familiar with it and being able to rectify issues through your different options depending on the situation... the value is there for doing it.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 9, 2011)

I remember a Marine Gunny telling me(on PS.com) he got one of his guys who was struggling with  runs to train with a gas  mask and it worked..


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 9, 2011)

As always, i will defer to the ole standby- I cant speak for or against any one thing in absolute, and hey- if it works/worked for them, then good on them. I just disagree with its efficacy.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 10, 2011)

amlove21 said:


> As always, i will defer to the ole standby- I cant speak for or against any one thing in absolute, and hey- if it works/worked for them, then good on them. I just disagree with its efficacy.



Well...  then get a used gas mask...:-"


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 10, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Well... then get a used gas mask...:-"


OR, you could save yourself the trouble and periodically hold your breath for periods of 15-30 seconds during your training. Save on shipping and all that. There is as much evidence to support that method as a mask! (smartass)

:cool:


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## x SF med (Aug 10, 2011)

amlove21 said:


> OR, you could save yourself the trouble and periodically hold your breath for periods of 15-30 seconds during your training. Save on shipping and all that. There is as much evidence to support that method as a mask! (smartass)
> 
> :cool:


But then you miss out on the hip-pocket NBC Training...


----------



## Rendrizzi (Sep 22, 2011)

dont know if its been mention but in my down time or before workouts i use a little thing called expand a lung... works wonders especially when im doing water con...


----------



## Doc C (Dec 23, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I just found it. The elevation training mask 2.0 is a marked improvement over the first one. It allows for gas mask training without having to have the mask covering your eyes. I've been using it for about a month and I love it. I can run further, longer with increased lung capacity and overall comfort without the mask now. And with it, as comfort levels increase, gas mask pt isn't as grueling. The body learns to use oxygen better, and more efficiently. A month in and I love it. Plus, you look like the biggest badass around. And that's always a good thing. rah


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 23, 2012)

Guy on my team just bought one last week. Well see how long it takes to get through the FPO though.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 30, 2012)

Studies show that training masks don't actually do anything


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 30, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Studies show that training masks don't actually do anything


That whole article I felt like he was about to sell me something. Then at the bottom lo and behold he was trying to sell me his DVD.

The source this comes from though says that there were no gains in short-term use.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 30, 2012)

AKkeith said:


> That whole article I felt like he was about to sell me something. Then at the bottom lo and behold he was trying to sell me his DVD.
> 
> The source this comes from though says that there were no gains in short-term use.


You're right, the article may have been a bit biased.  Here's another one that takes a little different tone (using oxygen restriction masks for mountain climbers).  It says that they can reduce the effects of altitude sickness but no improvement in work performance.


----------



## Doc C (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been using mine for about a month now and i can definitely notice a difference in pulmonary capacity on road runs and aerobic intensive workouts. i use it during warm ups to a workout and on runs. i love it.


----------



## DAVE101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Many studies show that you "get the best of both worlds" with a live high, train low regimen. Instead of traveling constantly, athletes at sea level sometimes sleep in elevation tents. So I guess you could potentially benefit by using a training mask in a similar fashion, ie when you sleep not when you train (providing you don't suffocate yourself).


----------



## Doc C (Dec 30, 2012)

lol i definitely wouldn't advise sleeping in one


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jan 2, 2013)

I just got version 2.0 for Xmas. I use it at my Crossfit gym and when Im doing my hourly 50 push ups I'm not qualified to get too deep into the science but I have been active a long time and would be hard pressed to believe there is ZERO improvement in work performance. However, we still have our final 5 miler, PT test and 12 miler when I get back so I'll be able to have a no shit comparison then.


----------



## Blackevo110 (Feb 5, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> I just got version 2.0 for Xmas. I use it at my Crossfit gym and when Im doing my hourly 50 push ups I'm not qualified to get too deep into the science but I have been active a long time and would be hard pressed to believe there is ZERO improvement in work performance. However, we still have our final 5 miler, PT test and 12 miler when I get back so I'll be able to have a no shit comparison then.


 I'm curious to see your results.


----------



## Spartan25 (Sep 24, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> I just got version 2.0 for Xmas. I use it at my Crossfit gym and when Im doing my hourly 50 push ups I'm not qualified to get too deep into the science but I have been active a long time and would be hard pressed to believe there is ZERO improvement in work performance. However, we still have our final 5 miler, PT test and 12 miler when I get back so I'll be able to have a no shit comparison then.



I don't mean to hijack an old thread, but I was curious on your results. By looking at your profile and obviously the green color, you did something right. I've read a lot of mixed reviews on the mask, but it seems like a lot of people like the new 2.0 mask. Do you (or anyone else that has used the mask) feel like it helped you at all?


----------



## Tropicana98 (Sep 24, 2013)

Spartan25 said:


> I don't mean to hijack an old thread, but I was curious on your results. By looking at your profile and obviously the green color, you did something right. I've read a lot of mixed reviews on the mask, but it seems like a lot of people like the new 2.0 mask. Do you (or anyone else that has used the mask) feel like it helped you at all?



I like the mask though I don't use it regularly I would say it has helped me when I have used it but I'm also not gonna bullshit you and say I've used it consistently for a long enough period of time to provide concrete evidence...clear as mud right?


----------



## RangerRudy (Sep 30, 2013)

DasBoot said:


> http://www.trainingmask.com/?gclid=CKfPh6X6s6oCFY_D7QodFQ2b9A
> This "Training Mask" seems to be all the rage with a lot of athletes today, and I wanted to know if anyone has used one. Also- would it even be worth buying one? Part of me says "Wow that’s cool I should buy one I'd have some insane cardio!" but my logical side says "this sounds like asphyxiation waiting to happen..." Any input would be great.



Some of my Soldiers use one for running and CrossFit training.  One is a 3/75 guy and he said it's pretty much like running in a pro-mask.  The advantage is that you can adjust the amount of air-flow by changing the included "filter".  Different hole sizes to simulate different altitudes.  I thought about getting one myself.  They seem a little pricey ($80), but it will be worth it if it works.


----------



## pardus (Oct 1, 2013)

Using a device that impedes oxygen flow during exercise makes about as much sense as not hydrating.


----------

